# Reisebericht Otra, Glomma, Haddangervidda: Juli 2008



## bmt_hethske (23. Juli 2008)

Hey Leute, ich dachte da das Wetter auf hier in Hvide Sande nicht so berauschend ist, schreibe ich mal einen Reisebericht über meinen Norwegenurlaub vom 08.-19. Juli diesen Jahres.

Zusammen mit einem Freund aus vergangen Schulzeiten sollte es nach Norwegen gehen, um dort Forellen und Äschen nachzustellen. Ein wenig hatten wir uns vorher informiert, jedoch wirklich nicht viel. Wir hatten uns einige gute Stellen und Orte aufgeschrieben und die Adressen der jeweiligen Tankstellen etc., wo man die Tageskarten kaufen konnte ausgedruckt.
Auch einige Berichte hier im Anglerboard hab ich mir durchgelesen, zB. Den von „Matzinger“, der vom Fischen auf Bachforelle und Saibling in der Otra berichtet.

Die Fähre haben wir bei Masterferries/Fjordline gebucht. Hin und zurück für 126 Euro, ganz akzeptabel finde ich eigentlich.

Nachdem wir Hanstholm bei schlechtem Wetter und starkem Seegang verlassen hatten, rechneten wir eigentlich auch mit ähnlichem Wetter in Südnorwegen, was aber zum Glück nicht der Fall war. Nach der Ankunft in Kristiansand schien nämlich die Sonne, wenn auch ein paar kleinere Wolken mal auftauchten.
Wir fuhren direkt nach Evje, wo wir uns die Fischererlaubniskarten für die Otra und das Fisketegn geholt haben. Ungefähr 20 km nördlich von Evje, an einigen Stromschnellen, übernachteten wir die erste Nacht direkt am Fluss. Schon abends sah man überall Ringe an der Oberfläche des Flusses, sodass ich beschloss mit der Fliege zu fischen. Ein paar Forellen nahmen die Fliege, jedoch konnte ich noch keine landen, da ich im dunkeln oft den Biss zu spät gemerkt habe. Mein Kollege fing eine 35er Bachforelle auf Spinner an dem Abend. 
Da es dann schnell zu dunkel geworden war – im Vergleich zur Dunkelheit in Deutschland aber noch verblüffend hell – hörten wir mit der Fischerei auf und grillten die Forelle.
Am nächsten Tag begann ich mit der Fliege zu fischen, da aber kaum Forellen stiegen, entschloss ich mich auf einen Streamer umzusteigen: Ein Wooly Bugger.
Darauf konnte ich auch gleich bestimmt 10 Forellen fangen, alle so um 25-30 cm. 
Am Nachmittag fischte ich mit einem 2er Vibrax Spinner an der leichten Spinnrute etwas stromabwärts und was ich da erlebte war fast schon pervers. Jeder Wurf ein Fisch. Innerhalb von 3 Stunden konnte ich ca. 100 Fische landen, alles Bachforellen und ein Lachssmolt war auch dabei. 
Am nächsten Tag gings weiter Richtung Norden. Etwa 30 km nördlich des Byglandsfjord fanden wir eine gute Stelle am Fluss. Hier ist der Fluss jedoch sehr flach, soll heißen „nur“ bis zu 2 meter tief. Ganz gut eigentlich zum Watfischen. Ich muss dazu sagen, dass ich primär mit Wathose fischen gehe, also auch in den Fluss hineingehe. Man muss aber sehr vorsichtig sein, denn die Strömung ist auch oft an sehr flachen Stellen (Knietiefes Wasser) sehr stark. 
An dieser Stelle fischten wir auch wieder primär mit Spinner und fingen zusammen an einem Abend an die 50 Forellen. Der Großteil wurde immer zurückgesetzt, nur etwa 5 Stück pro Tag haben wir entnommen, um abends am Lagerfeuer Fisch essen zu können. 

Nächsten Tag ging es weiter in den Norden, durch Hovden hindurch und dann über eine Bergpassage in Richtung Odda bzw. Haddangerfjord. Als wir zwischendurch in über 1000 Meter Höhe eine Pause gemacht haben, konnte ich es nicht sein lassen, ein paar Würfe im kristallklaren Wasser eines kleinen Bergsees zu riskieren und prompt stieg eine 35er Bachforelle ein. Da wir noch eine länger Tour vor uns hatten, haben wir sie an einen holländischen Touristen verschenkt….

Unser Ziel für diesen Tag war der Haddangervidda Nationalpark, wo wir dann auch abends ankamen. Da im Park keine befahrbaren Straßen sind, muss man sein Auto am Parkplatz stehen lassen und zu Fuß zu den vielen hundert Seen gehen. Wer da hoch fährt sollte eines nicht vergessen: Mückennetz und Mückenspray!!!
Innerhalb kürzester Zeit war ich komplett zerstochen. Irgendwann hat man sich damit abgefunden und man fischt einfach. Obwohl ich einige Bisse auf Trockenfliege hatte, konnte ich keinen Fisch landen. Landschaftlich hat das Gebiet aber einiges zu bieten, jedoch kann es dort nachts auch mal 0 grad sein…. Also schön warm angezogen und dann geht’s.

Nächsten Tag ging es weiter nach Geilo. Dort bekommt man einen Erlaubnisschein, der für einen Vielzahl verschiedener Gewässer gültig ist. Wir fischten relativ erfolglos im „Store Hakkesät“ und auch in einigen Seen in der Nähe. Ein paar untermäßige Bachforellen konnte ich auch Trockenfliege verhaften und mein Kollege fing einer 31er Bachforelle auf Spinner. 
Nachdem wir dort 3 Tage bei miserablen Wetterverhältnissen ausgeharrt sind, ging es weiter nach Lillehammer, ins Gudbrandsdal. Zur Abwechslung gönnten wir uns mal einen Campingplatz: Odden Camping. 
Die Lage, genau an der Autobahn, war ziemlich schlecht, jedoch direkt am Fluss und mit Ruderboot, was man frei benutzen durfte. Also abends erstmal rauf aufs Wasser. Auch hier muss ich wieder vor der Strömung warnen. Auch wenn der Abschnitt bei Odden aussieht wie ein See, so ist die Strömung sehr stark. Wenn man nicht allzu geübt ist im Rudern, driftet man schnell ab und das kann schnell schief gehen, denn ca. 3 km südlich Odden wechselt das Profil des Flusses und das Wasser wird sehr „wild“.
Die Fischerei dort war aber äußerst effektiv. Mit 2er Fox Vibrax Spinner in Orange und Kupfer haben wir an einem Abend an die 25 Forellen gefangen, alle mäßig. Ein paar untermäßige Äschen und relativ große Barsche gingen auch an die Angel.
Nach 2 Tagen dort ging es endlich weiter an die Glomma bei Koppang – das Highlight der Reise. In einem Sportgeschäft in Koppang wurden wir sehr ausgiebig beraten und uns wurden wirklich gute Stellen am Fluss empfohlen. Der für die Sportfischereiabteilung zuständige spricht auch hervorragend deutsch, daher kann ich dieses Geschäft nur empfehlen!
Am ersten Tag fischten wir etwas nördlich von Koppang, in Höhe der Hochspannungsleitung. Der Fluss führte viel Wasser, was gute Bedingungen versprach. Ich konnte am ersten Abend mehrere untermäßige Äschen und 2 maßige vorzeigen. Mehrere größere waren mir im Drill ausgestiegen. Die Starke Strömung machte das Trockenfliegenfischen jedoch sehr schwer, daher suchten wir nächsten Tag eine Stelle mit ruhigeren Bereichen und wurden ca. 10 km südlich von Kopppang fündig. Dort fischten wir zuerst mit Spinner und fingen 10 Äschen, alle über 30 cm. Am Nachmittag stieg ich auf die Fliegenrute um und fischte mit eine kleinen unbeschwerten Nymphe, was in 2 Äschen von 35 cm resultierte.
Für die nächsten 4 Tage bauten wir in der Nähe unser Zelt auf und fischten sehr erfolgreich in der Glomma. Wenn das Wetter gut war, war die Fischerei einfach traumhaft. Die meisten Äschen fingen wir mit der Trockenfliege an einigen tieferen Stellen. Zwischen den vielen Inseln findet man auch oft tiefe Löcher, wo größere Äschen stehen. Insgesamt haben wir an die 100 maßige Äschen gefangen, die größten hatten 45 cm, Durchschnitt war ca. 33 cm.
Da ich zuvor nie wirklich Äschen gefangen habe, war es ein traumhaftes Erlebnis. Die Augenblicke wo die Trockenfliege mit der Strömung treibt und plötzlich macht es happs und man sieht einen Ring an der Oberfläche, hört ein Platschen, schlägt an und merkt wie die Äsche sich mit ihren mächtigen Flossen gegen die Strömung stellt…..herrlich!!!
Wegen dem schlechten Wetter der letzten Tage, sind wir dann früher abgereist, schade eigentlich wegen der Fähre, denn die war ja bezahlt für Hin- und Rückfahrt. Die Strecke über Oslo, dann nach Schweden, Göteborg und dann über die Öresundsbro und Storebeltsbro ist gar nicht so lang wie icht dachte. In 12 Stunden sind wir von Koppang nach Kiel gefahren…
Alles in allem, eine super Fischerei auf Äsche und Bachforelle, die Glomma kann ich nur empfehlen!!!


----------



## bmt_hethske (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Reisebericht Otra, Glomma, Haddangervidda: Juli 2008*

Es folgen noch mehr Bilder, nur spinnt das W-Lan hier auf dem Campingplatz etwas...


----------



## Heilbutt (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Reisebericht Otra, Glomma, Haddangervidda: Juli 2008*

Klasse Bericht aus einer traumhaft schönen Landschaft!!

Gruß

Holger


----------



## bmt_hethske (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Reisebericht Otra, Glomma, Haddangervidda: Juli 2008*

Die nächsten Bilder


----------



## Norlyr (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Reisebericht Otra, Glomma, Haddangervidda: Juli 2008*

Super-Fische, schöne Bilder!

Wenn du noch ein paar mehr hättest...#6


----------



## Jirko (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Reisebericht Otra, Glomma, Haddangervidda: Juli 2008*

ein klasse bericht heiko - ehrlich! #6... man(n) spürt förmlich, wie faszinierend das süßwasserfischen in N sein kann... steht bei mir auch noch auf dem programm - definitiv... und prächtige fänge heiko, zu welchen ich dir herzlichst gratulieren möchte #6 #h


----------



## bmt_hethske (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Reisebericht Otra, Glomma, Haddangervidda: Juli 2008*

Dankeschön, mir hats auch super gefallen....Wenn ich es einrichten kann, geht es dieses Jahr noch einmal an die Glomma, spätestens aber nächstes Jahr. 
Nächstes Mal werde ich auch noch einmal etwas weiter südlich auf Hecht fischen, dort soll es ja wie auch in anderen Berichten hier angedeutet, nur so davon wimmeln, aber am liebsten fische ich nunmal auf Salmoniden im Süßwasser mit Fliege oder Spinner/Blinker und da bietet die Glomma aber auch die Otra oder Mandalselva beste Möglichkeiten...


----------



## bmt_hethske (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Reisebericht Otra, Glomma, Haddangervidda: Juli 2008*

Und noch ein paar


----------



## Matzinger (5. August 2008)

*AW: Reisebericht Otra, Glomma, Haddangervidda: Juli 2008*

Weltklasse Bericht. Mal schauen, ob hier jetzt noch welche Ihre Reisebereichte reinstellen. Meiner ist wieder gelöscht worden:-( Warum auch immer, liebe Admins... .


----------



## stefanwitteborg (5. August 2008)

*AW: Reisebericht Otra, Glomma, Haddangervidda: Juli 2008*

...ist nicht gelöscht worden...
...denke es liegt an deiner Einstellung...Standard ist das Themen nur 30 Tage gezeigt werden...
...alles andere sind individuelle Einstellungen die du selber vornehmen mußt...
...dies kannst du auf der Übersichtseite auf 100 Tage einstellen und schon ist Dein Bericht wieder da...

...ein wirklich schöner und informativer Bericht Heiko...
...danke dafür...


----------



## Nikile (5. August 2008)

*AW: Reisebericht Otra, Glomma, Haddangervidda: Juli 2008*

Super Bilder und super Bericht.

FÜr die Fähre nur 126€?! ISt schon wenig dachte, dass das viel mehr kosten würde.


----------



## rob (5. August 2008)

*AW: Reisebericht Otra, Glomma, Haddangervidda: Juli 2008*

toller bericht und wunderschöne impressionen.
zum teil kenn ich auch die flüsse die ihr befischt habt.leider nur vom ansehen, aber das wird sich auch noch ändern:m
petri und bitte noch viele solche berichte.
lg aus wien
rob


----------



## Matzinger (13. August 2008)

*AW: Reisebericht Otra, Glomma, Haddangervidda: Juli 2008*



stefanwitteborg schrieb:


> ...ist nicht gelöscht worden...
> ...denke es liegt an deiner Einstellung...Standard ist das Themen nur 30 Tage gezeigt werden...
> ...alles andere sind individuelle Einstellungen die du selber vornehmen mußt...
> ...dies kannst du auf der Übersichtseite auf 100 Tage einstellen und schon ist Dein Bericht wieder da...
> ...





uuuups. thx.


----------



## hauki (13. August 2008)

*AW: Reisebericht Otra, Glomma, Haddangervidda: Juli 2008*

Sehr schöner Bericht.
So etwas habe ich auch noch vor... #h

Tight Lines
/hauki


----------

